

Why do different people choose the same passwords - gkwelding
http://www.in-the-attic.co.uk/2011/06/19/why-do-different-people-choose-the-same-passwords/

======
blackRust
Great, compile a whole list and use it it dictionary attacks!

~~~
gkwelding
Essentially you could yes. Even with the top 50 list given there you'd be
guaranteed quite a few hits, I'm still shocked people think it's fine to use
1234567890 as a password...

